# 50 Zander statt erlaubter 12 - 10.000 Dollar Strafe!



## Thomas9904 (25. September 2017)

Redaktionell








*50 Zander statt erlaubter 12
 10.000 Dollar Strafe​*
In den USA ist vieles anders als bei uns.

Manche sagen besser, andere meinen schlechter.

Wie so oft, muss man das wohl differenziert betrachten, je nachdem um was es geht.

Wenn jemand den "Stock" plündert, statt Fische zurücksetzen (to preserve the stock), wenn man mal mehr fängt als Mitnahme erlaubt ist  - und das bei oft großzügigen Regelungen - werden die Amis ungemütlich..

Von unseren Gerichten werden Delikte wie schwarzangeln, Fischwilderei/diebstahl etc. oft genug eingestellt, oft wegen Geringfügkeit oder (angeblich) mangelndem öffentlichen Interesse. 

Bei den Amis kostet das dagegen richtig was. 

Im Lake Erie, so nach folgender Meldung von kitchener.ctvnews, darf man als Angler 6 Zander mitnehmen.

Bei einer so großzügigen Regelung (bei uns sinds ja oft genug nur 1 oder 2 pro Tag und Angler (wo Zander noch nicht als "nicht einheimische Art" zählt, die man ausrotten sollte)).

Wenn dann aber bei so großzügiger Regelung wie in den USA Angler erwischt werden, die so deutlich über die Stränge schlagen wie die im Artikel geschilderten, dann wirds in den USA richtig teuer:
http://kitchener.ctvnews.ca/mobile/too-many-fish-men-fined-10-000-for-walleye-possession-1.3598508

Statt erlaubter 6 Zander pro Mann (also 12 zusammen), wurden die  beiden "Angler" mit zusammen 50 Zandern erwischt. 

Was dann mit 10.000 Dollar geahndet wurde (je 5.000 pro Angler).

Umgerechnet hat ein unerlaubter Zander über Limit dann also in den USA gut 263 Euro gekostet - so gesehen, auch nicht wieder so viel.

Im Gegensatz zu in Deutschland in solchen Fällen oft eingestellten Verfahren, ist aber natürlich mehr als knackig.

------------------------------------------------​
Großzügiges Limit, einfache, nachvollziehbare Regeln - und dann so über die Stränge schlagen?

Ja, da muss selbst ich sagen, das finde ich gut, wenn das wie in den USA dann harte Strafen gibt. 

In Deutschland mit seiner furchtbaren Regelwut dagegen - und oft nicht nachvollziehbaren Regeln - würde ich mich schwer tun, so harte Strafen zu verlangen. Da könnte auch bürgerlicher Ungehorsam greifen oder Notwehr....

In meinen Augen müsste voran stehen und zuerst geregelt werden, eben diese Regeln zu vereinfachen, nachvollziehbar und im Grundsatz anglerfreundlich zu gestalten (eigenverantwortliches zurücksetzen als Beispiel statt, Abknüppelgebote).

DANN kann man auch harte Strafen verhängen.

Ich befürchte nur, irgendwann wirds bei uns andersrum kommen:
Immer mehr immer bescheuerte Regeln und Regelungen - und trotzdem harte Strafen wie in USA...

Oder seht ihr das anders?

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (25. September 2017)

*AW: 50 Zander statt erlaubter 12 - 10.000 Dollar Strafe!*

Die Strafe ist völlig gerechtfertigt. Manche lernen es einfach nicht anders.


----------



## Franky (25. September 2017)

*AW: 50 Zander statt erlaubter 12 - 10.000 Dollar Strafe!*

Mit den 5000 pro Nase sind die noch günstig weggekommen... Bei den "Wildlife-Cops" gabs einen Fall, der den Übeltätern über 12000 pro Nase kostete. Die 3 hatten einen kompletten Lieferwagen voll Kühlboxen mit Fisch gehabt. Bin gerade nicht sicher, obs 36 Kisten mit je 6 Lachsen war... Erlaubt waren 3 Fische pro Person. Der Fisch wurde dann an eine "Tafel" ausgeliefert.


----------



## Ossipeter (25. September 2017)

*AW: 50 Zander statt erlaubter 12 - 10.000 Dollar Strafe!*

Sollte man bei uns auch einführen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. September 2017)

*AW: 50 Zander statt erlaubter 12 - 10.000 Dollar Strafe!*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Sollte man bei uns auch einführen.


Die einfachen klaren Regeln?
Die harten Strafen?
Oder beides?


----------



## Franky (25. September 2017)

*AW: 50 Zander statt erlaubter 12 - 10.000 Dollar Strafe!*

Einführung "anglerfreundlicher" Regeln mit gleichzeitig verschärfter Kontrolle und harten Strafen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (25. September 2017)

*AW: 50 Zander statt erlaubter 12 - 10.000 Dollar Strafe!*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Sollte man bei uns auch einführen.



Definitiv. Die Strafe für sowas kann gar nicht hart genug sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. September 2017)

*AW: 50 Zander statt erlaubter 12 - 10.000 Dollar Strafe!*



Franky schrieb:


> Einführung "anglerfreundlicher" Regeln mit gleichzeitig verschärfter Kontrolle und harten Strafen.



so könnt ich mit...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (25. September 2017)

*AW: 50 Zander statt erlaubter 12 - 10.000 Dollar Strafe!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die einfachen klaren Regeln?
> Die harten Strafen?
> Oder beides?



Am besten den Zanderbestand ....


----------



## Bimmelrudi (25. September 2017)

*AW: 50 Zander statt erlaubter 12 - 10.000 Dollar Strafe!*

Man darf halt auch nicht vergessen, das dort ganz andere Kontrollsysteme vorherschen.
Die paar Fischereiaufseher bei uns sind doch niemals in der Lage, regelmäßig Kontrollen an allen Gewässern durchzuführen.
Gibt doch hierzulande viele Gewässer, wo du 365 Tage im Jahr angeln kannst, ohne jemals ne Kontrolle zu erfahren, mitunter sogar Jahrzehnte lang nicht.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zander Jonny (25. September 2017)

*AW: 50 Zander statt erlaubter 12 - 10.000 Dollar Strafe!*

Durch solche Leute wurden schon ganze Gewässer platt gemacht weil die Zander Schubkarren weise abtransportiert haben.

Die Strafe in den USA ist noch nicht hoch genug, aber besser als paar hundert Euro.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. September 2017)

*AW: 50 Zander statt erlaubter 12 - 10.000 Dollar Strafe!*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Gibt doch hierzulande viele Gewässer, wo du 365 Tage im Jahr angeln kannst, ohne jemals ne Kontrolle zu erfahren, mitunter sogar Jahrzehnte lang nicht.


Das scheint so zu sein:
Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???

Muss man aber angesichts des folgenden Videos nicht froh sein, wenn nicht zu hart kontrolliert wird?

Wo will man die Grenze ziehen zwischen sich gegen unsinniges wehren (bürgerlicher Ungehorsam, Notwehr gegen Unsinn) und schlichtem Plündern?

[youtube1]h1xAlh9BV1k[/youtube1]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h1xAlh9BV1k


----------



## honeybee (25. September 2017)

*AW: 50 Zander statt erlaubter 12 - 10.000 Dollar Strafe!*



Franky schrieb:


> Einführung "anglerfreundlicher" Regeln mit gleichzeitig verschärfter Kontrolle und harten Strafen.



Ich finde 2 Raubfische am Tag wohl doch sehr ausreichend. Bedenkt man, das manche Leute 3-4x in der Woche los ziehen. 
Für die, die nur aller paar Woche mal los kommen, natürlich schlecht.

Bei uns im Verein gibt es z.B. für die Salmostrecke kein Tageslimit. Jedoch ein Jahreslimt, welches auch völlig ok ist.
10 Bachforellen pro Jahr und dann ist Schluss. 

Und härtere Strafen sowieso für wirkliche Vergehen, wie lebender Köfi, Mindestmaß nicht eingehalten, Limit überschritten, Angeln in Sperrbereichen und auch für Vermüllung vom Angelplatz.
Oftmals sind die Leute den Aufsichtsführenden sogar bekannt....und was passiert? Man ist bei Facebook dann sogar noch befreundet. Korruption wohin das Auge sieht.

Im Gegenzug bekommt HansWurst bei geöffneter Senke, die zum trocknen da steht einen Eintrag, wenn noch 2 Ruten im Wasser sind. Zählt dann als 3. Fanggerät. Sowas ist affig. Aber wahrscheinlich war der Geldbeutel dann nicht dick genug oder seine Nase entsprach nicht den Vorstellungen.

Die "alten" machtgeilen Aufsichtsführenden mal absägen und das ganze verstaatlichen.... und ordentlich zugreifen und nicht nach eigenem Gusto entscheiden.


----------



## Franz_16 (25. September 2017)

*AW: 50 Zander statt erlaubter 12 - 10.000 Dollar Strafe!*



Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Am besten den Zanderbestand ....



Wäre ich auch dafür.

Man muss erstmal so viele Zander fangen. 
Dieses "schubkarrenweise abtransportieren" scheitert hier schon einfach am mangelnden Erfolg. 

Ich habe eben mal in meine Fangaufzeichnungen geschaut. Als leidenschaftlicher Zanderangler komme ich in 2017 auf 0,61 Fische pro Ausflug :c


----------



## hanzz (25. September 2017)

*AW: 50 Zander statt erlaubter 12 - 10.000 Dollar Strafe!*



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Durch solche Leute wurden schon ganze Gewässer platt gemacht weil die Zander Schubkarren weise abtransportiert haben.
> 
> Die Strafe in den USA ist noch nicht hoch genug, aber besser als paar hundert Euro.


Wäre mal interessant zu wissen, wie das Kilo Zander dort gehandelt wird und wie lange so Typen brauchen, um die 5 Scheine wieder reinzubekommen. 

Wahrscheinlich ist die Strafe wirklich nicht hoch genug.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (25. September 2017)

*AW: 50 Zander statt erlaubter 12 - 10.000 Dollar Strafe!*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Man darf halt auch nicht vergessen, das dort ganz andere Kontrollsysteme vorherschen.
> Die paar Fischereiaufseher bei uns sind doch niemals in der Lage, regelmäßig Kontrollen an allen Gewässern durchzuführen.
> Gibt doch hierzulande viele Gewässer, wo du 365 Tage im Jahr angeln kannst, ohne jemals ne Kontrolle zu erfahren, mitunter sogar Jahrzehnte lang nicht.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk



Genau so ist es.
Und da nicht kontrolliert wird, "wurde" auch während der "Schonzeit" gefischt und sogar untermaßige Zander mitgenommen. 
Ein Limit gab/gibt es zudem auch nicht. #q#q#q


----------



## Bimmelrudi (25. September 2017)

*AW: 50 Zander statt erlaubter 12 - 10.000 Dollar Strafe!*

Klar Thomas, bei zwiespältigen Regeln isses schwierig.
Aber selbst wenn wir hier alles klarer geregelt hätten, wäre es immernoch ne ehrenamtliche Tätigkeit. In Amiland sind das halt Vollzeitranger.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis Knoll (25. September 2017)

*AW: 50 Zander statt erlaubter 12 - 10.000 Dollar Strafe!*

Es ist traurig das solche Regelungen und Strafen überhaupt gebraucht werden und ich frage mich da wirklich, was stimmt mit den Leuten nicht, die 50 Zander abschlagen? Da kommt man am Ende einfach nur auf das Ergebnis, dass es einen kommerziellen Hintergrund hat. Und in dem Falle ist eine derart hohe Straße das mindeste.

Ich bin froh das es in den Niederlanden ähnlich hoch ist. Da kann es gerne einmal sein, dass dein Boot einkassiert wird wenn es offensichtlich kommerziell wird, wie bei einem Aal Fischer geschehen.


----------



## Purist (25. September 2017)

*AW: 50 Zander statt erlaubter 12 - 10.000 Dollar Strafe!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich befürchte nur, irgendwann wirds bei uns andersrum kommen:
> Immer mehr immer bescheuerte Regeln und Regelungen - und trotzdem harte Strafen wie in USA...
> 
> Oder seht ihr das anders?



Ich befürchte erst einmal gar nichts, wozu sollte man sich über Dinge verrückt machen, die vielleicht nie eintreten werden?

Die  Frage ist, was willst du erreichen? Einfacher Zugang zum Angeln für  alle? Dann sind hohe Strafen bei Verstößen unumgänglich, das siehst du  an so gut wie allen Ländern in denen kaum Hürden existieren. Niederlande, England, USA..

Wenn ich mit  einem Zander zuviel (5 pro Tag sind erlaubt) bei meinem Verein erwischt  werden würde, müsste ich 50€ zahlen und bekäme gewiss eine Ermahnung, bei Wiederholung darf ich evtl.  nach einer Anhörung, in der ich mich dann richtig dumm stelle, auch den  Verein verlassen. Du merkst an dem Beispiel: Bei uns geht's im  wesentlichen sozialer zu. 
In den USA kannst du beim Angeln oder  Fischen kleine Fehler machen, die dich schnell deine gesamte Existenz  kosten können, wenn du dich nicht an die Gesetze hältst. Sowas ist hier  bei uns beinahe ausgeschlossen, außer du bist notorischer  Wiederholungstäter, der vor Gericht Dauergast ist und daher irgendwann  im Knast landet.

Was ich richtig finden würde: Dass Intensivtäter hier auch hart bestraft werden, da wären solche Bußgelder durchaus zu begrüßen. Für den kleinen Fauxpas am Wasser, reichen die bisherigen Regeln völlig aus.


----------



## BERND2000 (25. September 2017)

*AW: 50 Zander statt erlaubter 12 - 10.000 Dollar Strafe!*

Jeder 3 Amerikaner soll angeln und behauptet, das nur ein Angler Präsident werden könne.
Da sollte es nicht erstaunen das dort die Grundlagen auch anders durch das Recht geschützt werden.

Bei uns sind es halt nur Angler, die dort auf vorkommende Fische angeln um sie zu essen.
Weder Fischarten, noch Angler oder Gewässer haben hier einen vergleichbare politische Lobby.
Das die Amis es beim Tierschutz weniger eng sehen hat die PETA sicher begründet, die dann aber hier eher Ihre Ziele umsetzen kann und eben nicht dort.
Dort würde man es wohl als Angriff einiger Spinner unterbinden, hier trifft sie auf keinen politischen Wiederstand.

 In Deutschland ist es anders, wenn sich kein möglicher Geschädigter um die Überwachung kümmert wird es oft nicht einmal zur Anzeige kommen.
 Selbst dann werden viele Dinge eingestellt oder mit Milde verurteilt.
 Es ist  schon lachhaft, wie der Staat seiner Aufgabe des Schutzes "Freier Fische" und Ihrer Lebensräume nachkommt.
 Sie haben halt weder Lobby, noch einen Eigentümer.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (25. September 2017)

*AW: 50 Zander statt erlaubter 12 - 10.000 Dollar Strafe!*

Das ist dann auch diese Kategorie Mensch, welche Abends mit dem Flachmann am See darüber sinniert das Früher alles besser war und nichts mehr zu holen ist. Weil keiner Besetzt und der See doof ist.

knackige Strafen sollten auch in D durchgesetzt werden für wirkliche vergehen in solche Richtungen.


----------



## Franky (25. September 2017)

*AW: 50 Zander statt erlaubter 12 - 10.000 Dollar Strafe!*



			
				Honeybee schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde 2 Raubfische am Tag wohl doch sehr ausreichend. Bedenkt man, das manche Leute 3-4x in der Woche los ziehen.
> Für die, die nur aller paar Woche mal los kommen, natürlich schlecht.



Anglerfreundlich soll nicht heissen, dass keine Fanglimits ausgeprochen werden können. Die finde ich sogar sehr sinnvoll! 
Mit anglerfreundlich meine ich eher den unkomplizierten Zugang zum Gewässer, sinnvolle, einfache und zugängliche Regeln, freie Entscheidung über Zurücksetzen oder Verwerten etc.

Man muss nicht alles allen nachmachen, aber diese Vispass-App unserer Nachbarn finde ich sehr gut. Man kann ggf. schnell alle Regeln zum Angelgewässer einsehen. Das ganze dann für unsere "Analog-Angler" gerne auch in Papierform und jut. Nur ein Beispiel von einigem. Z. B. generelle Nachtangelerlaubnis etc.


----------



## arcidosso (25. September 2017)

*AW: 50 Zander statt erlaubter 12 - 10.000 Dollar Strafe!*

Inhaltlich stehe ich absolut zur Bestrafung. Wir versuchen hier einen moderaten Weg mit Einführung von Entnahmefenstern. 
Ob diese immer so eingehalten werden ? 
Auf der anderen Seite, ob derart hohe Zahlungen sein müssen, ist eher eine Frage des Einzelfalles. Immerhin steht hinter jedem Angler grundsätzlich eine Familie, die auch ernährt werden muss. 
10 000.-Dollar/Euro Strafe, das belastet die Familie sehr wohl.
Ja,ja, ich weiß, das sollte der Betreffende vorher bedenken.  

Mein Gott , ist es so schwer geltendes Recht zu beachten ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. September 2017)

*AW: 50 Zander statt erlaubter 12 - 10.000 Dollar Strafe!*

Wäre es so schwer, sinnvolle Regeln zu machen als geltendes Recht statt den Unfug bei uns?


----------



## Drillsucht69 (25. September 2017)

*AW: 50 Zander statt erlaubter 12 - 10.000 Dollar Strafe!*

Nööööö....
Das wäre doch alles zu einfach...Deutschland und Bürokratie...


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. September 2017)

*AW: 50 Zander statt erlaubter 12 - 10.000 Dollar Strafe!*

Weil ja viele nach harten Strafen schreien (Todesstrafe fehlt noch :q:q), deswegen habe ich ja von Anfang an schon (für mich/meine Meinung) geschrieben, dass dazu für mich zwangsweise einfache, klare, nachvollziehbare und anglerfreundliche Regeln gehören inkl. der Möglichkeit sanktionsfreier, individueller Entscheidung zum zurücksetzen (weil von Fanglimit über Küchenfenster bis zum Abknüppelgebot bei einstellen Angeln nach erreichen Limit sonst ein zu kurzer Weg ist).. 

Bei bescheuerten Regeln wie bei uns, finde ich, ist Notwehr und bürgerlicher Ungehorsam zumindest diskutabel.

Bei anglerfreundlichen Regeln wäre ein Verstoss aber schlicht bescheuert und gehört auch für mich hart bestraft.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (25. September 2017)

*AW: 50 Zander statt erlaubter 12 - 10.000 Dollar Strafe!*

Teurer Fisch...da würde ich mir die Filets aber so richtig schmecken lassen....falls die nicht einkassiert wurden^^ Geldstrafe ist aber richtig, wobei die ja schon ein bisschen hoch ist vielleicht...


----------



## Zander Jonny (25. September 2017)

*AW: 50 Zander statt erlaubter 12 - 10.000 Dollar Strafe!*



D1985 schrieb:


> Teurer Fisch...da würde ich mir die Filets aber so richtig schmecken lassen....falls die nicht einkassiert wurden^^ Geldstrafe ist aber richtig, wobei die ja schon ein bisschen hoch ist vielleicht...



Zu hoch #d|kopfkrat

Die beiden haben 38 Zander zu viel mitgenommen #q


----------



## Andal (25. September 2017)

*AW: 50 Zander statt erlaubter 12 - 10.000 Dollar Strafe!*

Und wenn auf der Jahreshauptversammlung der Vorstand fragt, wer kontrollieren gehen würde, haben plötzlich alle einen wichtigen Termin bei ihrem Minigolf-Mentaltrainer.


----------



## honeybee (25. September 2017)

*AW: 50 Zander statt erlaubter 12 - 10.000 Dollar Strafe!*



Andal schrieb:


> Und wenn auf der Jahreshauptversammlung der Vorstand fragt, wer kontrollieren gehen würde, haben plötzlich alle einen wichtigen Termin bei ihrem Minigolf-Mentaltrainer.



Ja und warum? Weil keiner als An*******r da stehen will 

Deswegen schrieb ich ja. Weg von den ehrenamtlichen Aufsehern, die von Vereinen gestellt werden und auch so ihre Lieblingsvereinsmitglieder haben, wo das eine oder andere Auge zugedrückt wird.
Ab in staatliche Hand.


----------



## Franz_16 (25. September 2017)

*AW: 50 Zander statt erlaubter 12 - 10.000 Dollar Strafe!*



hanzz schrieb:


> Wäre mal interessant zu wissen, wie das Kilo Zander dort gehandelt wird und wie lange so Typen brauchen, um die 5 Scheine wieder reinzubekommen.
> 
> Wahrscheinlich ist die Strafe wirklich nicht hoch genug.



Hallo hanzz,
ich hab mal grob nachrecherchiert. 

Ein lb (pound / 454g) Walleye Filet kostet tiefgefroren ca. 18 Dollar. 
Also sagen wir mal das Kilo Walleye-Filet so ungefähr 35€. 

Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass ein Walleye ca. 0,8 kg Filet abwirft (dann müssen es aber schon schöne Exemplare sein):

Bei 38 zuviel entnommenen Zandern ergibt das dann 30 Kilo illegales Walleye-Filet im Wert von insgesamt ca. 1000€.


----------



## BERND2000 (25. September 2017)

*AW: 50 Zander statt erlaubter 12 - 10.000 Dollar Strafe!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Weil ja viele nach harten Strafen schreien (Todesstrafe fehlt noch :q:q),.



Na ja mehr Milde gegen über Täter und Taten welche den Fischbeständen schaden als im heutigen Deutschland geht ja kaum noch.
Betraft werden Taten gegen Eigentumsrechte an Fischen, oder Vergehen gegen das Tierschutzgesetz.
Aber selbst die eher Milde oder gar nicht.
(Der rechtliche Rahmen ist geeignet, wenn auch milde, aber der wird ja nie ausgeschöpft durch die Gerichte)
Aber Wo sind sie die Urteile, welche im Sinne des Schutzes von Fischbeständen gefällt wurden?

Die Wahrheit ist doch, das regional etwa 99% der angezeigten Fälle eingestellt werden.
Wobei es sich dabei meist um Fischdiebstahl und Fischwilderei handelt, seltener um Vergehen beim Artenschutz oder entgegen Schutzzonen.
Das der Schutz selbst akut vorm Aussterben bedrohter Arten, kaum umgesetzt wird, selbst wenn das international vereinbart wurde.
Wo also sind die Urteile, die so weh tun, das sie abschrecken.
..
Die gibt es nicht.
Bei uns wird eher wieder willig verurteilt, um die Idealisten zu besänftigen die Strafen und Schutz fordern. Den Täter mag man aber nicht zu sehr schädigen, weil es ja nur um "freie Fische" geht.
Wäre ja auch Gemein jemanden wegen Angelns oder Umweltvergehen mit einer Vorstrafe das Leben zu erschweren.
Der hat keinen geschädigt, wenn die Fische frei sind.
Na gut wenigstens keinen der klagen würde.
Schon das Wort "Recht" sagt es aus das Jemand das auch mit recht einfordern kann....aber nicht immer tut.
Wenn Fische Frei sind es also um Fischwilderei dreht bleibt ja nur der Staat.
Der aber fühlt sich erst geschädigt wenn Menschen Ihn darauf aufmerksam machen.
Denn auch wenn es seine Verantwortung wäre, Schutz durchzusetzen und die Fische zu vertreten, ist das mit dem Allgemeinbesitz immer so eine Sache.


----------



## hanzz (25. September 2017)

*AW: 50 Zander statt erlaubter 12 - 10.000 Dollar Strafe!*

Danke Franz

Also sind die fünf Mille ruck zuck wieder drin.

Strafe zu niedrig in meinen Augen.

Keine Ahnung, ob da ne Strafe ggf am Einkommen gemessen wird.

Glaube aber es wird in den USA bei Wiederholungstätern nicht mehr das bekannte Auge zugedrückt.


----------



## Andal (25. September 2017)

*AW: 50 Zander statt erlaubter 12 - 10.000 Dollar Strafe!*



honeybee schrieb:


> Ja und warum? Weil keiner als An*******r da stehen will



Nein. Weil sie schlicht zu bequem sind. Müsste-, Sollte-Parolen im Vereinsheim zu skandieren ist ja viel einfacher, als selbst aus dem Knick zu kommen.


----------



## willmalwassagen (25. September 2017)

*AW: 50 Zander statt erlaubter 12 - 10.000 Dollar Strafe!*

Zu den Fragen der Kontrollen. Welcher Verein bildet seine Kontrolleure aus und hat klare schriftliche Ansagen wann, was, wie kontrolliert wird und Kontrollgänge protokolliert werden?
Wir haben dieses Problem erkannt. Ein Handbuch für Vereinskontrolleure in Baden-Württemberg und Bayern erstellt, die Leute geschult und haben dadurch ausreichend Kontrolleure. Die Kontrolleure bekommen Fahrkostenerstattung und Anrechnung auf den Arbeitsdienst. Bei Kontrolleuren die extrem große Strecken kontrollieren werden GPS Tracker zur Dokumentation der Kontrollen gegenüber Behörden verwendet. Mit dem GPS Tracker konnten wir eine falsche Anzeige der Polizei gegen einen Kontrolleuer und Falschaussagen der Polizisten vor Gericht wiederlegen. Manche Dinge muss man halt wollen und dann auch richtig machen.

Und jetzt? Wo bleibt der Aufschrei, übertrieben usw.  

Uns nimmt auf jedem Fall inzwischen jede Behörde ab dass wir es richtig machen.

So ein Handbuch oder die Schulungen wären auch so eine klassische Verbandsaufgabe.


----------



## feederbrassen (25. September 2017)

*AW: 50 Zander statt erlaubter 12 - 10.000 Dollar Strafe!*



Andal schrieb:


> Nein. Weil sie schlicht zu bequem sind. Müsste-, Sollte-Parolen im Vereinsheim zu skandieren ist ja viel einfacher, als selbst aus dem Knick zu kommen.


Dann muss nur der Vorstand noch die Eier in der Hose haben um den, die Missetäter auch abzustrafen und 
nicht den Schwanz einziehen wenn es ans Eingemachte geht. 



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Zu den Fragen der Kontrollen. Welcher Verein bildet seine Kontrolleure aus und hat klare schriftliche Ansagen wann, was, wie kontrolliert wird und Kontrollgänge protokolliert werden?
> Wir haben dieses Problem erkannt. Ein Handbuch für Vereinskontrolleure in Baden-Württemberg und Bayern erstellt, die Leute geschult und haben dadurch ausreichend Kontrolleure. Die Kontrolleure bekommen Fahrkostenerstattung und Anrechnung auf den Arbeitsdienst. Bei Kontrolleuren die extrem große Strecken kontrollieren werden GPS Tracker zur Dokumentation der Kontrollen gegenüber Behörden verwendet. Mit dem GPS Tracker konnten wir eine falsche Anzeige der Polizei gegen einen Kontrolleuer und Falschaussagen der Polizisten vor Gericht wiederlegen. Manche Dinge muss man halt wollen und dann auch richtig machen.
> 
> Und jetzt? Wo bleibt der Aufschrei, übertrieben usw.
> ...


Top #6


Zum Thema :
Was auf einen zukommen kann weiß man schon vorher oder? 
Von daher finde ich die Strafe gerecht. 
Eine gewisse Flexibilität sollte aber vorhanden sein. 
So das z.b jemand der  schon gewerbliche Mengen entnimmt anders bestraft wird als jemand der nur zwei Fische mehr dabei hat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. September 2017)

*AW: 50 Zander statt erlaubter 12 - 10.000 Dollar Strafe!*



honeybee schrieb:


> Ja und warum? Weil keiner als An*******r da stehen will
> 
> Deswegen schrieb ich ja. Weg von den ehrenamtlichen Aufsehern, die von Vereinen gestellt werden und auch so ihre Lieblingsvereinsmitglieder haben, wo das eine oder andere Auge zugedrückt wird.
> Ab in staatliche Hand.


Nix gegen Ehrenamtler per se. 

Und Ehrenamtlern fehlt da meist einfach auch die rechtliche Möglichkeit und Handhabe, um sich durchzusetzen...

Denn (je nach Bundesland auch unterschiedlich) die sind mit ihren rechtlichen Befugnissen auch nicht gerade ne scharfe Waffe..

Dass dazu nicht jeder Lust hat, sich Diskussionen zu stellen oder bescheuerte und sinnlose Regeln durchzusetzen, ist sicher genauso nachvollziehbar, wie dass einige das für ihre persönliches Wohl/machtempfinden in eher "eigenen Bahnen" ausleben.

Prinzipiell sind da staatliche Stellen zur Kontrolle sicherlich besser geeignet.

Zudem scheint das auch regional/lokal mehr als unterschiedlich zu sein:
Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???

ABER:
Was nützts, wenn Gerichte dann Verfahren auf der einen Seite einstellen (Fischdiebstahl/Wilderei) einstellen, und manches andere (> Tierquälerei, von hältern bis zurücksetzen) in einer nicht mehr nachvollziehbaren Weise verfolgen?

Ich würde immer noch dabei bleiben, dass nicht nachvollziehbare, zum Teil unsinnige, oft anglerfeindliche Regeln zuerst mal weg müssten!

Und durch einfache, nachvollziehbare und anglerfreundliche Regeln ersetzt werden müssen!

Bevor man mit harten Strafen durchgreifen will (ob der Bewirtschafter/Kontrolleur, der den Angler zuerst als als Feind und Schädling sieht, damit rechnen kann, dass der "Feind/Schädling" ihm nicht nur freundlich gesonnen gegenübertritt, sondern auch Regeln freiwillig beachtet, weil sie verständlich wären?)

Und solange versucht wird, normales Angeln als "Tierquälerei" mehr zu kriminalisieren als Fischwilderei/Diebstahl und Diebstahl und Vereinskontrolleure da noch mitmachen wird sich eine gewisse "Robin-Hood-Mentalität" und ein zumindest klammheimliches Grinsen, "wenn man "denen wieder eine ausgewischt hat" eher vorkommen, als freiwillige Hilfe bei der Bekämpfung von Wilderei/Diebstahl..


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. September 2017)

*AW: 50 Zander statt erlaubter 12 - 10.000 Dollar Strafe!*



bastido schrieb:


> Strafen stehen aber immer in einem gesamtgesellschaftlichen Kontext zueinander und da wird es dann im wahren Leben sicher auch für den ein oder anderen der hier höhere Strafen propagiert sehr eng, würde er amerikanische Verhältnisse vorfinden..


Vor allem wenn bei uns hier vermeintliche "Tierquälerei" strenger verfolgt wird/werden soll, als Fischwilderei/Diebstahl..

Und da auch noch Vereinsaufseher mitmachen, statt sich um Fischwilderei/Diebstahl zu kümmern.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (25. September 2017)

*AW: 50 Zander statt erlaubter 12 - 10.000 Dollar Strafe!*



hanzz schrieb:


> Danke Franz
> 
> Also sind die fünf Mille ruck zuck wieder drin.
> 
> ...



Ich möchte aber in den USA nicht als Wiederholungstäter vor dem Richter stehen, da ist nix mehr mit Bewährungsstrafe.......


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (25. September 2017)

*AW: 50 Zander statt erlaubter 12 - 10.000 Dollar Strafe!*

Richtig so.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. September 2017)

*AW: 50 Zander statt erlaubter 12 - 10.000 Dollar Strafe!*

was ist richtig?
Das?


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vor allem wenn bei uns hier vermeintliche "Tierquälerei" strenger verfolgt wird/werden soll, als Fischwilderei/Diebstahl..
> 
> Und da auch noch Vereinsaufseher mitmachen, statt sich um Fischwilderei/Diebstahl zu kümmern.


----------



## AndreiGeo (28. September 2017)

*AW: 50 Zander statt erlaubter 12 - 10.000 Dollar Strafe!*

Schon hart die Straffe, dennoch gerecht wenn man so übers Limit geht.
Ich weis nicht wie es in anderen Bundesländern aussieht, aber bei uns in Berlin Spandau Schleuse niederwärts habe ich keine Kontrolleure seit 2-3 Jahren gesehen.  Was da mitgenommen wird interessiert wohl keinen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2017)

*AW: 50 Zander statt erlaubter 12 - 10.000 Dollar Strafe!*

hier ein Überblick übers insgesamte bei Kontrolldichte:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das scheint so zu sein:
> Kontrollen am Wasser: Wie oft???
> 
> Muss man aber angesichts des folgenden Videos nicht froh sein, wenn nicht zu hart kontrolliert wird?
> ...


----------

